

So How Did the Bush Tax Cuts Work Out for the Economy? - russell
http://www.tax.com/taxcom/taxblog.nsf/Permalink/CHAS-89LPZ9

======
russell
It's a long article, but worth reading. It's analytical and basically non-
political. The take away is that taxpayer incomes dropped 5.7% (inflation
adjusted) during the Bush years. The number of people earning over $200K, but
paying no income tax, went from 2300 in 2000 to 22,300 in 2008.

